# The original SkyscraperCity: Shibam, Yemen.



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

There was a thread about this a while back as I recall, but let me make a new one...

According to Wikipedia:



> *Shibam*
> 
> Shibam (Arabic: شبام) is a town in Hadramawt, Yemen with about 7,000 inhabitants. It has been the capital of the Hadramawt Kingdom for several periods of time.
> 
> ...


Here's some pics of course, courtesy of the Web...I can't take credit since I haven't been there (yet.) :wink2:























































Thank you for reading...I'll post more pics later!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep, this one has been posted in the cityscapes forum a few times, seems to be indeed a spectacular place.


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

what's it made of...i mean the material used....??


----------



## dubai3000 (Sep 11, 2007)

^ dubai creek


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Amazing!

I've seen pics of it before...

Is it a World Heritage Site?


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Really awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

beautiful... simply beautiful


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

amazing


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

It's really beautiful

I think Sana, the capital, has the same kind of buildings. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

really astonishing!


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

amazing


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Id like so much to visit Yemen one day....what a fascinating and exotic country !


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

this was on the frontpage of the new york times website sometime last year, definitely a place worth visiting, so dense!


----------



## dubai3000 (Sep 11, 2007)

yemen is the land of Queen of Sheeba.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ this guy got banned today? i wonder what he said


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats really cool! But how do you define skyscraper? I always thought it consisted of a steel frame of some sort. Nevertheless, this city is VERY impressive.


----------

